
Google has removed my photo and name from the “Founders of Greenpeace” - mbgaxyz
https://twitter.com/EcoSenseNow/status/1106924843189055488
======
mbgaxyz
Patrick Moore writes:

 _" @Google has removed my photo and name from the "Founders of @Greenpeace".
It was still there 2 days ago but now I am erased. Tech Tyranny!!..."_
[https://twitter.com/EcoSenseNow/status/1106924843189055488](https://twitter.com/EcoSenseNow/status/1106924843189055488)

 _" I was listed as a founder of @Greenpeace on their own websites for 20
years after I left. They only disowned me when I came out in favour of nuclear
energy."_
[https://twitter.com/EcoSenseNow/status/1106654161788198918](https://twitter.com/EcoSenseNow/status/1106654161788198918)

Meanwhile Greenpeace USA writes:

 _" Patrick Moore was not a co-founder of Greenpeace. He does not represent
Greenpeace. He is a paid lobbyist, not an independent source..."_
[https://twitter.com/greenpeaceusa/status/1105445951039303680](https://twitter.com/greenpeaceusa/status/1105445951039303680)

Wayback machine shows Patrick Moore listed as being a founder:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20060514012451/http://www.greenp...](https://web.archive.org/web/20060514012451/http://www.greenpeace.org/international/about/history/founders)

Perhaps the issue hinges on how one defines "co-founder" and what was or what
became Greenpeace. It could be that both parties are correct in their
interpretation.

 _"...Greenpeace was incorporated in May, 1972, more than a year after I
joined the Don't Make a Wave Committee. I was a founding director of the new
organization..."_
[https://twitter.com/EcoSenseNow/status/1106023923597172736](https://twitter.com/EcoSenseNow/status/1106023923597172736)

~~~
tim333
I'm guessing Google uses Wikipedia as a source and he's been edited out as a
founder on that after his recent comments.

